# Building My New PC, need help!



## Maxuser4 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello everyone!
I am currently working on my new PC since I'm not an expert on PC building I wanted to ask you some advice on what components I should buy. I live in Italy so I am currently using amazon.it to buy my components.
Here is the current list of what I am willing to buy:
Link to Amazon Wish List

Is there anything I should add or change? I want everything to be compatible, I checked the system builder website, all the components should be ok, just in case I wanted to ask the experts on computer building.
Thank you very much for your help!
Have a great day!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It is certainly quite the build! It will do practically everything, but which motherboard did you select?


----------



## Maxuser4 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello,
the motherboard is ASUS PRIME X299-DELUXE, hope everything will work out perfectly, now I just need to understand how to connect all the cables from the PSU to all the components, since it is my first time building a PC I guess that's where the problems start to occur.:hide:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good thing for you, I have just the guide for you:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Love your build but if I could make 2 suggestions they would be Western Digital for hard drive in my experience are way less troublesome and Seasonic Psu is a far better brand of power supply with proven lasting quality.


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

Very impressive build.


----------

